# Is it illegal to use goldfish as bait?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got a pond near the house and a Petsmart.... you get the idea!!!!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:help:


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Not that I know of. Enjoy


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

Nope! I use them all the time.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*YES it is...*

especially if you catch a lot of fish and DO NOT invite your 2cool brothers to the fish fry...hint hint!
nope use they even in salt water for trout


----------

